# New to tortoistry, looking for reputable breeders



## Roose Bolton (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello everybody!

I've basically wanted a tortoise all of my life, and the past few months have been really researching and pricing out/getting into actually getting one. I am looking to get a yellowfoot hatchling, and want to get it from a reputable breeder. The three I have seen that I have recommended to me are Arizona Tortoise Compound, Tortoise Supply and The Turtle Source. Unfortunately none of these have any yellow foots available at the moment. I have seen a place called Snakes at Sunset that do have them available, but have been unable to reach them, and haven't heard anything about their trustworthiness (their lack of communication makes me think they may not be the best place, though). I'm impatient, so of course I want to find one as soon as possible, so I was wondering if anybody here knew of any other reliable breeders/dealers for yellow foot tortoises? There has to be more than 3 nationwide, I figure.

If there are no other options, I suppose I can wait another two/three months to get my little guy from one of the above mentioned places. But like I said, I am impatient lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 31, 2017)

Roose Bolton said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I've basically wanted a tortoise all of my life, and the past few months have been really researching and pricing out/getting into actually getting one. I am looking to get a yellowfoot hatchling, and want to get it from a reputable breeder. The three I have seen that I have recommended to me are Arizona Tortoise Compound, Tortoise Supply and The Turtle Source. Unfortunately none of these have any yellow foots available at the moment. I have seen a place called Snakes at Sunset that do have them available, but have been unable to reach them, and haven't heard anything about their trustworthiness (their lack of communication makes me think they may not be the best place, though). I'm impatient, so of course I want to find one as soon as possible, so I was wondering if anybody here knew of any other reliable breeders/dealers for yellow foot tortoises? There has to be more than 3 nationwide, I figure.
> 
> If there are no other options, I suppose I can wait another two/three months to get my little guy from one of the above mentioned places. But like I said, I am impatient lol


Hello and welcome.
I keep Redfoot. Not Yellowfoot. But we have several members who keep yellows and of them, it's possible that there are some young ones for sale.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum.
Our breeders list has a couple of other alternatives to those you have already tried.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/breeders-list.64666/


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck finding your breeder; a healthy tortoise is worth the wait!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Roose 
That's how people get ripped off ! Slow down and enjoy the looking and learning you'll be happier . Their are people on the TFO that raise them . And you can reach them all the time for help . But good luck !


----------



## Roose Bolton (Jan 31, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Hi Roose
> That's how people get ripped off ! Slow down and enjoy the looking and learning you'll be happier . Their are people on the TFO that raise them . And you can reach them all the time for help . But good luck !
> View attachment 198672



Oh for sure I wouldn't let my impatience get in the way of getting my tortoise from a reputable source/breeder. Otherwise I would have already bought from either backwater reptiles or this snakesatsunset guy. I was just hoping there was some great place I hadn't come across yet in my searching that more experienced members here knew about! It seems I just decided to make the plunge and finally buy in the middle of a yellowfoot hatchling off season!

Edit: And thank you for the welcome! Good to be here!


----------

